# Beginner strainds?



## belowtheradar (Dec 8, 2009)

Just wondering what a good straind would be for a novice grower. I'm doing a DWC under a 600 w HPS light. I need something that isn't nute sensitive like WW, a bit resilient, and a tad forgiving. Wouldn't mind a decent yielder even though it is my first grow. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alistair (Dec 8, 2009)

I've grown both Train Wreck from The Attitude and Crude Oil from  Dutchbreed.com with relative ease. The Crude Oil tends to be more stoney in a couch lock sense, and the Train Wreck is stoney in a more up sense.  I'm not that great a grower, but with these two, I always get stoney pot.  Also, I tried a Super Skunk from The Attitude which was an easy grow.  It was was a very healthy plant, but I believe I didn't harvest it at the right time for optimum potency.  But still, it was pretty good, and after a long cure it became quite stoney.

I use Fox farm Ocean Forest soil mixed with one tablespoon of dolomite lime per gallon.  Plus, I use the Fox Farm nutrients.  This isn't the only way to grow, but it's what I've gotten used to.  There are many other ways of growing.

Next time I grow I will be using 50 % FFOF soil and 50% seed starter mix (light nutrient soil), plus the dolomite lime in order to germinate the seeds.  There are also many different ways to germinate seeds.

Good luck.

Make sure that you learn about pH and how important it is.  Get a digital pH meter.


----------



## belowtheradar (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks man. Ya I've been reading up on all the ph, EC, PPM, proper air venting, lighting, etc. It'll be a while before I actually start but just wanting to get a head start on everything. SOOO excited about it lol. Anyways thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2009)

If you want an up trippy high, try some C99.  Easy to grow, a great high, and a great yield.  I also think that Apollo 11 is a great strain for beginners.


----------



## tester (Dec 8, 2009)

In my opinion just grow what ever strain you want, the challenge will make you a better grower ive thrown myself in at the deep end and im doing just fine with my first grow, just make sure youve done enough reasearch, but if you definatly want an easy strain i would go for a kush strain or WW or if you want a really easy strain grow california orange


----------



## vaggerbance (Dec 8, 2009)

First real name brand strain I ever grew was Northern Lights and to this day it is still the easiest strain I have ever grown, cloned, flowered, etc. Bubblegum from Serious Seeds was also easy as was Bubblicious from Nirvana. The Bubblicious was actually tastier than the Bubblegum IMHO. 

I can tell you what strains to avoid, sativas, anything with Haze in the name can be tough as they are usually very picky about what nutrients you give them and its real easy to screw them up. They also will grow to be 7 foot tall if you veg them too long. I been growing pot for over 10 years and I still struggle getting my Super Silver Haze ladies to do what I want, hard to control these ladies. They are independent sassy womenz.


----------



## belowtheradar (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for the great info guys.


----------



## Locked (Dec 8, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If you want an up trippy high, try some C99.  Easy to grow, a great high, and a great yield.  I also think that Apollo 11 is a great strain for beginners.



I wish I grew one of those my first grows...talk about being spoiled after that.... Talk about a high bar.


----------



## belowtheradar (Dec 9, 2009)

Any super skunk fans from Nirvana? I was eyeing that one...looks like fun


----------



## jackson1 (Dec 9, 2009)

From what i've read, the Indica's or mostly Indica strains are easiest to grow in general.


----------



## vaggerbance (Dec 9, 2009)

belowtheradar said:
			
		

> Any super skunk fans from Nirvana? I was eyeing that one...looks like fun



Yup I think that would be a good first strain to grow, skunk is probably the easiest sativa(mostly, about 85%) to grow and then its crossed to afghani to make it "super" which is an Indica so yep I think that would be a good first strain. Afghani and Skunk are 2 of the basic building blocks of modern marijuana strains, almost every strain will have one of the two in it. I think that would be a good first strain and you would definitely learn from growing it. 

Only thing I would caution is you need to have some kind of odor control, preferrably a carbon filter with skunk strains, it isnt called skunk for nothing, they will stink up the place. :hubba:


----------



## belowtheradar (Dec 9, 2009)

vaggerbance said:
			
		

> Yup I think that would be a good first strain to grow, skunk is probably the easiest sativa(mostly, about 85%) to grow and then its crossed to afghani to make it "super" which is an Indica so yep I think that would be a good first strain. Afghani and Skunk are 2 of the basic building blocks of modern marijuana strains, almost every strain will have one of the two in it. I think that would be a good first strain and you would definitely learn from growing it.
> 
> Only thing I would caution is you need to have some kind of odor control, preferrably a carbon filter with skunk strains, it isnt called skunk for nothing, they will stink up the place. :hubba:


 
Ya skunk is skunk eh? haha. Well it's decided then. Ima toke and get to learning. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 9, 2009)

I can recommend the Aurora Indica from Nirvana; it's got a lot of NL in its genetics. It stays short and bushy, it is very low odour - I grew 5 and didn't use a filter - but very potent. It's a two- or three - hit toke. Inexpensive seed.
If you've got more to spend try Black Domina from Sensi Seeds. I'm in flower with this strain for the first time and it knocks the socks off anything I have grown before. What I like most about it, you can veg to whatever you want and when you go 12/12, it pauses and then quickly forms big fat colas. Hasn't stretched. I'm hoping to get 4 oz dry from one plant.


----------



## greenguy (Dec 9, 2009)

Northern Lights all the way...grew like weedz!


----------

